# Both HR10 rebooting



## postrin (Nov 13, 2001)

So we have 2 HR10-250's in the house, and both have just rebooted once at 7:58 PM CST and now again at 8:20 PM CST

Any idea?

Paul


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Me to! Mines rebooted about 10 times today. Only my hacked one though. The unhacked one seems fine.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cliffbig (Jan 17, 2005)

Exact same thing has happened this evening here (well, add an hour to the posted times, since we're in the Eastern zone, but you know what I mean...). We've seen frequent reboots in recent days, and we've had these two this evening while we were trying to watch something.

Anyone have any insights?


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Cliff and OP, are y'alls stock or hacked tivos?


----------



## postrin (Nov 13, 2001)

mine are completely stock


----------



## cliffbig (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine was purchased through Weaknees a couple of years ago with a 1TB drive already installed. No other hacks, etc., other than the larger drive.


----------



## cliffbig (Jan 17, 2005)

Just checked the other HR10-250, which is a stock unit with no upgrades, etc., and it shows that it, too, did a reboot at the same time.


----------



## johnnybravo_9021 (Jun 20, 2005)

mine is also rebooting all of sudden (stock unit). def seems widespread. if anyone figures it out...please advise!


----------



## postrin (Nov 13, 2001)

Just did it again on both


----------



## johnnybravo_9021 (Jun 20, 2005)

yep'per, me too.....this is really getting annoying.


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Add me...

HR10-250.... rebooting every night at around 10:21PM since (and including) Friday!!!

... Altan

(6.3d)


----------



## postrin (Nov 13, 2001)

Directv trying to convince us to be rid of these things?


----------



## cliffbig (Jan 17, 2005)

Both of ours went off at 10:21 as well.


----------



## Syznic (Oct 17, 2003)

HR 10 250 stock - also rebooting self during foot ball. And just now around 9.30 CT. This unit has not seen a phone line in several months, must be something buggy in the guide data spewing errors...anyone have a SD unit that is rebooting? Maybe something to do with the HD...


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Had 2 HR10s reboot several times as well tonight. Had another HR10 guide drop out TNT-HD on channel 75 which I had to reboot the HR10 in order to correct. I guess the new MPEG 4 channel rollout is causing some problems with the HR10s

Any others having problems?

BigBearf


----------



## carstud (Mar 26, 2004)

My Hr10-250 rebooted at 8:18pm pst Mine is hacked with a 500Gb


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Mine is also rebooting and cycles over and over until I unplug it and then it will work for a few hours or a day not sure if it reboots when I am not looking.

_If a tree falls in the woods and no one hears it did it make a sound.?_

Anyone have any ideas. I don't think this one is hacked. might have an upgraded hard drive it has been so long I don't remember.

Are they failing or is DirecTV screwing with us? It has not called in in 186 days. I guess I could try that.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Mine rebooted 3 times today. Twice within 15 minutes. It is not stock. I had not made a call in 80+ days since I was afraid of 6.3e. I was on 6.3d with little problems except in the past 2 weeks. I made the call. It upgraded to 6.3e and I had 7+ hours of zero reboots so far (fingers crossed that it continues).


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Glad to hear this wasn't just me. I've had two nights of 21 minute recordings followed by 32 minute continuation. The Season Pass manager says someone unplugged the unit or it lost power. I have already replaced the power converter once, that failure didn't look like this. I was going 299 days without calling in, as a hail Mary I called in and updated to .e

Sounds like maybe bad guide data?


----------



## carstud (Mar 26, 2004)

Mine just rebooted again at 9:18pm pst exactly 1 hour after the first reboot, I will recheck at 10:18 I guess. I also had the same thing on friday where it reboot at 18 minutes on every show. 7:18, 8:18 and 9:18


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

After thinking on the CBS theory I just realized mines been a rebooting fool all day because I recorded the game on cbs and shark this evening. I also remember that my recording of Moonlighting from friday before last rebooted midway to. I've turned all tuners off CBS and there has been no more reboots this evening. I'm on 6.3c hacked btw. My 6.3e stock unit has not had this problem yet that I know of and its been recording the exact same things as the hacked unit for a few weeks now.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

2 of my 3 HR10's have been rebooting on a regular basis the last week or so. The 3d one is rarely used. Usually 1 or 2 times between the hours of 8-10PM eastern (almost ALWAYS somewhere around 8 when I get home from work. I am running 6.3C on all 3 and all 3 are identically "zippered." 95% of what I record and watch is OTA. It's been happening on CBS and/or FOX I think. It got so bad I pulled the drive and ran Spinrite on 1 of them at the "deepest" level (took 33hrs to complete) and it found no errors. I also replaced the power supply ... still no help.

Something MUST be going on with the programming. DirecTV has no clue (never heard of the problem) and I'm calling other then their normal support department.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

2 of my 3 HR10's have been rebooting on a regular basis the last week or so. The 3d one is rarely used. Usually 1 or 2 times between the hours of 8-10PM eastern (almost ALWAYS somewhere around 8 when I get home from work. I am running 6.3C on all 3 and all 3 are identically "zippered." 95% of what I record and watch is OTA. It's been happening on CBS and/or FOX I think. It got so bad I pulled the drive and ran Spinrite on 1 of them at the "deepest" level (took 33hrs to complete 500 gigf) and it found no errors. I also replaced the power supply ... still no help. It is on s UPS.

Something MUST be going on with the programming. DirecTV has no clue (never heard of the problem) and I'm calling other then their normal support department.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

easy-e said:


> Mine rebooted 3 times today. Twice within 15 minutes. It is not stock. I had not made a call in 80+ days since I was afraid of 6.3e. I was on 6.3d with little problems except in the past 2 weeks. I made the call. It upgraded to 6.3e and I had 7+ hours of zero reboots so far (fingers crossed that it continues).


We have a thread going over at DDB in series 2 support and I think it is related to CBS and possibly software version. Here is part of my post from DDB.
Similar thing here. My friends unit is 6.3d and my unit I was watching the Colts was 6.3d. My other two units are 6.3e. So last night my friend and I set up recordings on CBS, three machines total. About 21 minutes into Cold Case reboot, friend called and his rebooted at the same time. Switched over to my other unit 6.3e and still going strong, checked back later and no reboot, this morning still no reboot.
I definitely think this is CBS related, but I think it could also have something with software version since both of our 6.3d rebooted at the same time and my 6.3e never missed a beat. My 6.3d unit did not download the software into mfs or it would be upgraded to 6.3e. So I do have one machine to compare with my other two when reboots occur. I am keeping a log of what channels both tuners are playing on all machines.


----------



## orange-man (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine rebooted twice during football. I wasn't recording CBS directly but was recording a CBS game via Sunday Ticket.

Also I just remembered that it re-booted a third time earlier in the morning on CBS Sunday morning. I haven't had it plugged into a phone line for over 60 days it is a stock unit.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Add me to the list. My stock HR10 has been rebooting at various times at night during prime time when my season passes have been recording getting 21 and 32 partial recordings of the same program. Thinking back to what programs were recording it, I did have a CBS program being recorded every time it has happened. The lastes occurance was last night during the recording of Cold Case. Does look like it is a CBS/HR10 issue. I do have an HR20 that I primarly watch shows from and use the HR10 as a back up. The recordings on HR20 do not seem to be affected.


----------



## sagle (Feb 23, 2004)

I had the same reboots on my stock HR10. It was on 6.3b, I upgraded to 6.3e yesterday and no reboots so far.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

orange-man said:


> Mine rebooted twice during football. I wasn't recording CBS directly but was recording a CBS game via Sunday Ticket


Your information is confirming my thoughts about it being the feed.

From my DDB post:
I thought it was local OTA issue but if people are having reboots with the satellite feed then it has to be in the original transmission not a local feed issue.



orange-man said:


> Also I just remembered that it re-booted a third time earlier in the morning on CBS Sunday morning. I haven't had it plugged into a phone line for over 60 days it is a stock unit.


Is CBS Sunday morning in HD? not that I can't check the guide myself but it's Monday and I don't care to put much effort in.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

My stock hr10 has rebooted at least 3 times since Friday.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

No reboots here since i went back to 3.1.5f


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

So, has ANYONE had a 6.3e box that did the rebooting thing? I'm still on something else (c, I think), and I'm loathe to upgrade if this is just a passing thing.

I, too, had the reboots-while-on-CBS last night, but it's been quiet since. 

Brad


----------



## chadfetter (Mar 28, 2004)

Why the hesitation to upgrade to 6.3e?


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

My 6.3b version tivo rebooted at least 5 times yesteday mostly during football. Also, my other 6.3d version tivo rebooted at least once and the same time as the other one. Very frustrating to say the least, especially at the end of a close game.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

sagle said:


> I had the same reboots on my stock HR10. It was on 6.3b, I upgraded to 6.3e yesterday and no reboots so far.


ive got one unit on 6.3b (stock) which hasnt rebooted. another on 6.3e which hasnt either. but a 3rd (6.3e) with an upgraded single 300gb weaknees drive has been freezing up requiring unplugging for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Add me to the list rebooted 3 times yesterday. Once this morning and once at lunch so far today. This is my bedroom TV so I am not sure how many more times it has done it as I don't watch all of the time. I am getting lots of duplicate recordings so must be more than when I have seen it. Another strange thing is 2 times it has come back up saying that it couldn't aquire guide data and couldn't watch live tv. This is on an AU-9 with wb68 switch and signals in the 96-100 range. 2 other Standard def tivos and 1 hr20 has had no signal interruption. 
I was going to call today for a replacement hr20 but now after reading this not sure it is going bad. Must be a software problem.

Edit to add stock HR10-250


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I don't think CBS has anything to do with this. I first noticed it on Wednesday night recording Pushing Daisies and Bionic Woman (ABC and NBC). It didn't do it at all Thursday with only NBC and ABC recordings, but it did do it again on Friday with Numbers, Las Vegas and Moonlight. The reboots were all during primetime, nothing during the day.

Last night Dexter, Curb, no reboots. As of Saturday after upgrading to 6.3e I haven't had a single reboot. Tonight will be a real test on NBC, it might be my final straw with the HR10


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

Nothing last night, but mine rebooted twice this morning. Stock unit on 6.3d


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

My HR10 (6.3c) rebooted during recording 2 shows on Friday around 9:20PM CST. This was during CBS (Numbers).

Then last night it rebooted 3 times, 8:20PM, 8:44PM and 9:45PM CST. Also on CBS (Cold Case and Shark).

This is the first time it's ever rebooted more than once a night. It usually only reboots every few weeks or less (during prime time anyway). This is the worst it's ever been.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmmmm, right before Sweeps....


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

chadfetter said:


> Why the hesitation to upgrade to 6.3e?


Just don't have time to redo the hacks etc.

Brad


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Dignan said:


> I don't think CBS has anything to do with this. I first noticed it on Wednesday night recording Pushing Daisies and Bionic Woman (ABC and NBC). It didn't do it at all Thursday with only NBC and ABC recordings, but it did do it again on Friday with Numbers, Las Vegas and Moonlight. The reboots were all during primetime, nothing during the day.
> 
> Last night Dexter, Curb, no reboots. As of Saturday after upgrading to 6.3e I haven't had a single reboot. Tonight will be a real test on NBC, it might be my final straw with the HR10


Don't forget about the tuner in the background it could be on CBS. Pushing Daises and Bionic Woman are on at different times so CBS could have been on the background tuner. Numbers and Moonlight are CBS shows, which you said you had a reboot Friday, this is going back to CBS possibly causing reboots.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

RandCfilm said:


> Don't forget about the tuner in the background it could be on CBS. Pushing Daises and Bionic Woman are on at different times so CBS could have been on the background tuner. Numbers and Moonlight are CBS shows, which you said you had a reboot Friday, this is going back to CBS possibly causing reboots.


True, and now that I think about it the last thing I recorded on Tuesday was The Unit (CBS) on Tuesday at 10pm pst.

Burn in hell CBS!!!


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm going to remove How I Met Your Mother and Big Bang tonight in case it messes up Heroes and Journeyman. I can deal with sit-coms in SD, Heroes no way.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't record any CBS on my HR10, and it's been rebooting/locking up for the past two weeks.

I saw a post about FOX possible being toxic, but I don't record any FOX on it either.

All I'm currently recording is NBC-HD, ABC-HD, CW-HD and SHO-HD.

Don't know what it did last night as far as reboots, but it was locked up when I got home at midnight and hadn't recorded anything it was supposed to Sunday evening.
I purposely took it out of standby and made sure it was stable before leaving for work at noon, as this has helped the lockups over the past week, but not last night obviously.


phox


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

All three of my units are doing the reboot dance.

Matt


----------



## fredflint (Jan 23, 2002)

Rebooted four times in 45 minutes tonight beginning about 7:15pm CDT. I was watching a recorded football game while recording Chuck and HIMYM.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

I have 6.3d on my machine and am experiencing the restarts. I made a call to day and it will upgrade at a restart tonight see if helps.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

My 6.3d just rebooted while watching Monday Night Football and recording CSI Miami. This is getting old now.


----------



## sfarmer74 (Sep 4, 2006)

I also have had this problem. A stock machine on 6.3d and has been rebooting for the past week. 3 times tonight since 8. Getting frustrated with whole ordeal. If anyone finds a fix please let us know.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Tonight was my first night ithout a reboot in over a week.... upgraded to "E" this morning.


bsnelson said:


> So, has ANYONE had a 6.3e box that did the rebooting thing? I'm still on something else (c, I think), and I'm loathe to upgrade if this is just a passing thing.
> 
> I, too, had the reboots-while-on-CBS last night, but it's been quiet since.
> 
> Brad


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

My findings for tonight:
Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:18, 8:57, and 10:32 - my friends 6.3d unit also rebooted

6.3e no reboots
I will cross reference 6.3d reboots with the picture glitches that CBS has from time to time

My consensus at this point is 6.3e is not having reboot issues with CBS


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how mine performed tonight.

I have no CBS recordings on my HR10.

I set one tuner to my CW-HD station, the other to my NBC-HD station before I left for work.

My recordings are on NBC-HD and SHO-HD tonight.
(I think, not quite sure what shows get recorded what days, I'm only certain of the no CBS-HD recordings)

Hopefully all was well, as I really don't like watching Heroes in SD,
nor do I like relying on NBC to rerun Chuck on Saturdays,
or MRV'ing Chuck and Journeyman from my S2 to my S3.
Although, I really do need to thank TiVo for finally allowing me to do that.


phox


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

6.3D here (hacked), 2 HR10-250's.

Any timeslot that had CBSE or Local CBS Affiliate barfed at least once tonight. Both were recording Heroes tonight, however the one that had a CBS recording rebooted while the one that didn't was stable (that is until the next timeslot with CSI and both rebooted while recording CSI and Journeyman).

Just removed all CBS recordings for the week and moved those to the mediacenter for now.

BLAH!!!


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Well at least we are getting somewhere. No CBS on non 6.3e HR10-250.

I'll try recording The Unit tomorrow night for a test, I wasn't willing to do it tonight. At the very least I know I can download decent copies of anything on Tuesdays (House, Bones, Reaper..) I love the quality of 720p Divx files on Apple TV if I ever really need them.


----------



## permanentpress (Oct 31, 2003)

RandCfilm said:


> 6.3d rebooted at 8:18, 8:57, and 10:32


adjusting for the time zone (arizona) minus 1 hour, exactly the same time. CBS shows on one tuner OTAHD, NBC OTAHD on the other.

(at least heroes was complete, if you remember what happened last week.)

I'm not so sure the upgrade to e is really the fix if it's bad guide type data like they fed us last December. It could be bad CBS ota signal info, or it could be that the box was getting bad data from the satellite simultaneously to all TiVos and on reboot, they tried to get the bad data again, and on reboot they tried to get the bad data again ....

And those who upgraded to E are on a new database that's still pulling down stuff and hasn't hit the breakpoint.

Maybe. (I do suspect the stream a little more, but ....sigh.)

So happy E people, let us know if you stay happy after a couple of days.

and those of us who got burned in the a, b, c upgrades last year will continue to wait in case we get f*d after e. (You know what I mean - yet another patch)

permanentpress


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I got through Heroes and Journeyman without a reboot. The other tuner was on XM radio. Tonight will be another test, with the Unit on HD OTA. I've had recent reboots with both CBS SD over satellite and HD OTA. I also just set the VCR timer as a backup for a few shows this week. (Yes, amazingly, I still have a working VCR and a tape).


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

I think that mine is being caused by CBS recordings. My wifes Young and Restless at lunch-reboot, going strong when I came home from work, good all night then 10:32 CSI Miami reboot, 5 minutes later ok. What would cause it to reboot on just CBS Recordings?
Sunday it was football, and CBS this morning, All CBS shows. 
6.3c


----------



## JoePP (Oct 12, 2002)

Reboot during HD How I met your Mother last night, this follows several days of seemingly random reboots that very well could be related to CBS recordings.


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

kanderna said:


> Nothing last night, but mine rebooted twice this morning. Stock unit on 6.3d


As a follow up... My 2nd tuner was definitely on CBS OTA during these two reboots. One shortly after 10am Central and the other was probably about 1145am.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

my 6.3e unit made it through recording heros without a reboot. but strangely enough, while watching csi on cbs/ota later on, my 6.3b unit rebooted.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine rebooted last night while watching football on espn and recording CSI OTA on CBS. So I cancelled the recording of CSI, and continued to finish the game. I then set it to record the SD version of CSI on the west coast feed channel 381. Just checked and I have 2 partial CSI recordings this morning. I am thinking this a CBS related as well.


----------



## postrin (Nov 13, 2001)

I got the same reboots last night on both during CSI OTA


----------



## gr00vie (Mar 17, 2005)

Mine rebooted lastnight while recording Weeds and How I Met Your Mother.

WTF!!


----------



## johnnybravo_9021 (Jun 20, 2005)

was experiencing the reboot symptoms. finally just sucked it up and did the daily call which upgraded me to 6.3e. Have gone 24 hours with no reboots ever since.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

johnnybravo_9021 said:


> was experiencing the reboot symptoms. finally just sucked it up and did the daily call which upgraded me to 6.3e. Have gone 24 hours with no reboots ever since.


Have you recorded a CBS show within the 24 hours?


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

gr00vie said:


> Mine rebooted lastnight while recording Weeds and How I Met Your Mother.


How I Met Your Mother is CBS, and since you did not list software version I will guess it is 6.3 - 6.3d.



> WTF!!


Have you not read thru this entire thread ?


----------



## gr00vie (Mar 17, 2005)

I did read the entire thread. It was just a statement.


Software is 6.3d.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

Same thing happening to me.

Its been about 10 days. Alot of reboots.

"How I Met your Mother" was one I noticed, since I saw the CBS question.
OTA CBS, fyi.

It always says "Applying Service Updates" on the reboot, but my version has remained the same over the last week.

I have it plugged in, and force a few calls to make sure that wasn't the issue.

Saw this as well:
http://www.miamiherald.com/action_line/story/288544.html


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

OK, I think we have our answer, but I'm going to ask one more time: Is there ANYBODY with 6.3e that is having this problem? 

Specifically, is anyone on 6.3e, viewing/recording CBS, that is experiencing sporadic reboots? Freezes, pauses or other similar issues are NOT symptoms of this; it's just a straight no-warning reboot with no other artifacts. 

Last call 

ETA: Mine (6.3c) had been OK since Sunday, but as a test, I put a tuner on CBS a while ago, and it rebooted after about a half an hour. 

Brad


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for posting your experiences here.
I've been getting the same reboots around 18-20 minutes into most CBS OTA broadcasts. One time I had to pull the plug because of a lockup. I also had one reboot during a FOX OTA recording of House last week. I think that was the first one.

I'm on 6.3c and haven't felt a need to update until now (though the nag messages are still annoying). Is there any reason I shouldn't make a call and go to 6.3e? It sounds like it fixes this particular reboot problem.

- LoopinFool


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

Put mine of cbs ota a couple hours ago and bam, reboot.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

OK, I took the plunge and upgraded to 6.3e. It wasn't as bad as I remember in terms of migrating the hacks 

Sitting on CBS right now, I'll report back later this afternoon/evening. 

Brad


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

6.3d here. Several reboots over the last 4-5 days... all seeming to involve CBS. How I met your mother, CSI:Miami both split recordings last night...


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

mine is rebooting again right now and I'm still on CBS.


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

My upgraded HR10 rebooted during the Monday Nite Football (recording while watching) on ESPNHD. It happend 3 times last night. I also was recording the comedy block on CBS West. 

Each reboot was about 5 minutes to the end of the CBS show: 8:55p MST, 9:25p, 9:55p

I'm on 6.2d

# Matt


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> mine is rebooting again right now and I'm still on CBS.


Can you say one more time as of this typing? 

I'm turning CBS off to see what happens.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

looks like its time to set my cbs season passes to *sat* instead of ota until this gets resolved. i called dtv today, and the csr said theyve heard nothing about widespread reboots on ota. in fact, until i called they hadnt even heard anything about it.

they felt i was having hd failure, so i suggest that everyone call dtv and let them know theyre having problems, or i doubt this will get fixed anytime soon.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> looks like its time to set my cbs season passes to *sat* instead of ota until this gets resolved. i called dtv today, and the csr said theyve heard nothing about widespread reboots on ota. in fact, until i called they hadnt even heard anything about it.
> 
> they felt i was having hd failure, so i suggest that everyone call dtv and let them know theyre having problems, or i doubt this will get fixed anytime soon.


It's not just OTA. I had reboots recording CSI Miami via SAT last night on channel 381.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Two hours of uptime on 6.3e with CBSHD OTA. It wasn't making it that far on 6.3c since this whole thing started. 

Fingers still crossed

ETA: As of 5:45PM CST, I have over three hours of uptime. I personally am convinced that the 6.3e upgrade did the trick.

Brad


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

Ok.

It's been a year since I used the InstantCake, and the PVNet (sp??) upgrade.

And I think I put the "Do Not Upgrade" flag to ON.

..

How do you allow the upgrade to happen? Rebuild from InstantCake scratch?
Or get into the settings somehow?

A link to another post would be fine. I never hooked my HR10-250 up to the ethernet (can you say good intentions?). But I do have a USB/Ethernet device around the house.

I don't want to hijack the thread, so a link to another post is fine.

..


----------



## geneb11 (Oct 21, 2002)

I just reinstalled my HR10-250. I have not used it since the HR-20 swap,but thought that I would use it downstairs. So I swapped out my DVR-80 with the HR10-250 and it was fine all weekend,but last night while I was watching it.The Darn thing rebooted twice and it was recording How I Met your Mother. I was flipping to the end of the recorded Red Sox game and it rebooted. I remember in the past when they would change guide data they would reboot sometimes. I hope it stops rebooting.What a pain. Mine has a hacked 400gig drive.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

why are they "changing guide data?" does this have to do with football season, and the fact that they change things up to free up bandwidth (like when they were knocking out channel 75 - tnthd)?



geneb11 said:


> I just reinstalled my HR10-250. I have not used it since the HR-20 swap,but thought that I would use it downstairs. So I swapped out my DVR-80 with the HR10-250 and it was fine all weekend,but last night while I was watching it.The Darn thing rebooted twice and it was recording How I Met your Mother. I was flipping to the end of the recorded Red Sox game and it rebooted. I remember in the past when they would change guide data they would reboot sometimes. I hope it stops rebooting.What a pain. Mine has a hacked 400gig drive.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> why are they "changing guide data?" does this have to do with football season, and the fact that they change things up to free up bandwidth (like when they were knocking out channel 75 - tnthd)?


I supposed it has something to do with the "enhanced content" on the DirecTV DVR's,
and maybe the forthcoming "online scheduling",
then throw in the guide data for the HD channels we can't see but still has to be included for those that can see them.

Oh, mine was fine when I got home.
First time in over two weeks that is has recorded all it was supposed to, and recorded them intact with no reboots in the middle, and still been up and running with no lockups.

phox


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

rickmeoff said:


> i called dtv today, and the csr said theyve heard nothing about widespread reboots on ota. in fact, until i called they hadnt even heard anything about it.
> 
> they felt i was having hd failure, so i suggest that everyone call dtv and let them know theyre having problems, or i doubt this will get fixed anytime soon.


2nd tier level tech support knows about it know. On a totally unrelated problem pertaining to OTA guide data being corrupt, I sent D* an email about it. I received a call from tech support shortly after sending email (imagine that), to go over what was wrong with the data so they could get it fixed. So while I had him on the phone we went over what appears to be happening, unlike the 1st level tech I talked to yesterday this tech was willing to take the information to try to find out what was going on. He said they had no current documentation on the issue we are having now, however the are currently working an issue with reboots with 6.3e. This morning I had a log that had "canary trigged" error that caused my 6.3e to reboot. He had me email the error log so they could see what I was talking about. This tech was willing to take the information so hopefully someone down the line will look into it.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Observation: 

HR10-250 at 6.3c rebooting as all the others. I manually upgraded to 6.3e early this morning, left 1 tuner on CBS OTA all day, no reboots. Whoo Hoo. 

But wait, there's more. Both "Bones" and "House" "were not recorded because they were no longer in the guide". But indeed they are.

Others are suggesting bad guide data is involved. This may support that.


----------



## rodnig1 (Oct 31, 2007)

add me to this.... i actually posted this info last night(monday) to the forums at dvrupgrade, and deduced the CBS thing from my last week of watching/rebooting as well!

So, i called DTV and they explained that it was a problem that they are having, and would like to offer me a free upgrade for both of my tivos!! NO WAY!!! i politely explained to the lady that i was not interested in thier inferior dvr, and that i have had tivo for too long, and dont want to change.

I have 2 hr10-250's. both modded to 400gb(6.3d), but i changed one back to the original HD sunday to see if this worked... it didnt, and i missed all my favorite shows from monday night  . 

My assumption is that i would not want to plug it in for the update, since its modded?


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

My findings for tonight: Tuesday 10-30

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 9:09 EST - my friends 6.3d unit also rebooted

6.3e no reboots

I am upgrading friends unit tomorrow morning, will cross reference tomorrow night and hopefully his will have no reboots.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

6.3c here. Tonight (Tuesday) rebooted once during the Unit on CBS HD OTA. I watched my VHS tape. When CBS wasn't on, other shows were fine.

Monday recorded two shows on NBC HD OTA, with NO reboots.

Sunday rebooted 3 times during an evening CBS SD Satellite shows.

Friday rebooted once during CBS HD OTA.

I guess I'm moving back to VCR tape recording for CBS shows and overlapping shows (at least the ones we care about) until this is sorted out. 

I held off upgrading past 6.3c because it was relatively stable (for me anyway) until now and I've seen the threads about other issues with 6.3e. Is it time to bite the bullet and upgrade or is there a chance they'll sort this out sometime soon?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

well, my 6.3e unit rebooted early this morning when the wife had it on before work. i asked if she was watching cbs, and she said she was not.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> well, my 6.3e unit rebooted early this morning when the wife had it on before work. i asked if she was watching cbs, and she said she was not.


Maybe the background tuner was on CBS, and she just didn't know it.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

rickmeoff said:


> well, my 6.3e unit rebooted early this morning when the wife had it on before work. i asked if she was watching cbs, and she said she was not.





onin24eagle said:


> Maybe the background tuner was on CBS, and she just didn't know it.


If it was 7:48am EST then it was CBS, my log shows reboot at that time. Provided I did CST calculation correct the time listed is correct.


----------



## johnnybravo_9021 (Jun 20, 2005)

[email protected] this thing. I upgraded to 6.3e and had no issues for a good 48 hours. Unfortunately, the dang this just rebooted at about 12:35pm EST today. Any other 6.3e guys experience this just recently? I was watching CBS, btw.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

johnnybravo_9021 said:


> [email protected] this thing. I upgraded to 6.3e and had no issues for a good 48 hours. Unfortunately, the dang this just rebooted at about 12:35pm EST today. Any other 6.3e guys experience this just recently? I was watching CBS, btw.


I'm at 21 hours of 6.3e watching CBS OTA. No reboots as yet.

Brad


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

johnnybravo_9021 said:


> [email protected] this thing. I upgraded to 6.3e and had no issues for a good 48 hours. Unfortunately, the dang this just rebooted at about 12:35pm EST today. Any other 6.3e guys experience this just recently? I was watching CBS, btw.


If you have TWP you can access your TVerr log and Kernel log to see why it rebooted. I can tell you my 6.3e's did not reboot, this is the problem D* tech said they were working on, my machines have had a "canary triggered" and could not delete "unwritten live file" (IIRC) that just keep repeating until the machine reboots.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

My experience mirrors all of yours. I have three HR10-250s, and last Friday during Numb3rs, all three of them rebooted at the same moment. I have two of them hooked to my main television, and I had them on split screen. The startup sequence page changes were much less than 1 second apart, and that may have been the update by the television rather than the actual picture from the Tivos. All of my recorders that are placed on CBS have had this rebooting problem

Is there any chance that this may be related to the change of daylight saving time?

Would DirecTV be more responsive if we contacted CBS and complained? How about the sponsors of the primetime shows on CBS? If we told them that we have to quit watching CBS shows until the problem is resolved, would that make them place more pressure on DirecTV to fix this problem? You would think that loss of viewership/ratings/revenue would get someone's attention.

I'm not sure what version I am running, but I haven't allowed my Tivos to make a phone call for over 300 days.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

one of my 6.3e units is just freezing and is completely unresponsive to remote presses unless i unplug the unit (it sometimes goes to a grey screen). im wondering if this one doesnt have a bad hd, or it would reboot. 

anyone else getting a freeze without reboot?


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2001)

I decided to go ahead and risk upgrading to 6.e today after suffering thru lots of cbs reboots on d. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Updated mine to 6.3e last night. Will wait and see tonight if I have any reboots, have 3 scheduled recordings on CBS.


----------



## Flattop14 (Mar 1, 2003)

Same rebooting issue here, only my Tivo locks up and must be unplugged to reboot last 3 days I came home from work.
Also noticed audio drops last 2 weeks or so on all channels. If I rewinded I could hear what was dropped.
After cold reboot I get an invalid access card error message.
Today I also got a overheating error message between reboots.
Does this sound like a Tivo going bad or is everything related to the rollout of mp4 and software issues.
Thanks for any help or advise
Troy


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Just to give you guys updating to 6.3e a warm feeling, both of my HR10-250s have been running 6.3e since it was first distributed. I have never had either one of them reboot or hang up or have any problems at all with the exception of an occasional audio dropout on CW. I record and watch a lot of shows OTA HD from NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, CW, PBS and a couple more. I also record HBOHD and SHOWHD shows from satellite.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My wife told me that our HR10 (6.3c) rebooted twice over the last couple of days, both time around 9PM ET. It had not done this at all for months prior. Hmm...


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

rickmeoff said:


> one of my 6.3e units is just freezing and is completely unresponsive to remote presses unless i unplug the unit (it sometimes goes to a grey screen). im wondering if this one doesnt have a bad hd, or it would reboot.
> 
> anyone else getting a freeze without reboot?


My friends parents were getting this on the weekends. We think it's because his dad channels up 2-3 stations to view another channel, then channels down 2-3 stations to switch back instead of using the down arrow to swap tuners while watching sporting events. A couple weeks ago we finally got him to get both tuners set up use the down arrow to switch stations. He did fine until last weekend when he reverted to channel up/down to switch station, and he got locked up again. Don't know if that helps with anything you could be duplicating. 6.3e software.


----------



## smu1997 (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine Rebooted during Criminal Minds


----------



## Dellantex (Jan 31, 2007)

2 HR10-250 both hacked running 6.3c ... HR10s are for OTA HD. No HD package. Old single LNB dish.

Upstairs rebooted during OTA HD CBS Criminal Minds tonight too. Monday it rebooted 3 times while recording OTA HD CBS lineup. I've caught other reboots at random times of night over the past few weeks and those were on random satellite fed channels.

My downstairs HR10 has rebooted randomly over the past few weeks. This box is running HDMI to DVI. One reboot that I witnessed caused the tv to lose video sync, so I had to turn the tv off and on; otherwise, it is just rebooting at random intervals.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

dscott72 said:


> Updated mine to 6.3e last night. Will wait and see tonight if I have any reboots, have 3 scheduled recordings on CBS.


Well ?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Mine's been up for 34 hours on 6.3e, on CBS the whole time, with no reboots. 

Brad


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there a thread for the best way to upgrade a zippered 6.3c to 6.3e?


----------



## vildi98 (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had the same reboot problem. Happened last night while watching a recorded show. Rebooted twice around 8 pm. I also have a SD tivo that has been rebooting with greater frequency than the HR 10.

Odd problem on the HR 10, it did not record Bones, despite in being in the to do list. When I selected it from the to do list my choices were to continue recording or watch now, but nothing was record. Since the problem last year I still record on my SD unit and there was Bones recording as scheduled.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

After having reboots on Monday during How I Met Your Mother and CSI: Miami, no reboots last night during recording of CSI: NY.

Maybe it just doesn't like Caruso???

For those of us with plain unhacked/unnetworked boxes, is there a way to get 6.3e? Can't seem to find a thread with much details on the release. Seems it has been out for awhile -- not sure why my box would not have downloaded/installed...


----------



## ukdave0 (Jun 14, 2005)

The rebooting problems started on my 6.3d drive. Swapped it out with my 6.3e drive. So far 48 hours no reboots.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I sent DirecTV an e-mail detailing my problem, and they replied that they currently had no known issued with the HR10-250, but that I had better upgrade it immediately! They have no known problems at this time? It takes an unbelievable amount of gullibility to take such a line seriously given this thread, the one in the DBS forum, and the one on the DirecTV forum. How can they ignore posts on their own forum. Either that, or they are lying.

My machines are running 6.3a, and have been very stable since January.

I have moved all my CBS programming to one Tivo and it is set up so nothing else is recording while it is recording CBS. I was originally thinking it was the High Def feed, so I switched to the SD feed for recording on Tuesday, and it rebooted early into The Unit, during a commercial break.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

A little late but here are my findings for Wednesday 10-31

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:20. 9:19 EST.
Reboots have been busy during the day of 11-1. EST - Reboots at 7:48am, 11:13am, 1:13pm, 1:58pm, 2:48pm, and 3:36pm. For those of you who wish to cross reference you daytime reboots

Friends unit I upgraded to 6.3e, no reboots, he's a happy camper now.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

jon777 said:


> For those of us with plain unhacked/unnetworked boxes, is there a way to get 6.3e? Can't seem to find a thread with much details on the release. Seems it has been out for awhile -- not sure why my box would not have downloaded/installed...


Force a daily call and if 6.3e is in MFS it should say something about pending restart some where in system info screens.


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2001)

After updating to 6.3.e yesterday, no reboots. Criminal Minds recorded just fine.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

My HR10-250 (stock running 6.3c) rebooted twice during Survivor (CBS show) tonight and once during another CBS show yesterday. It also rebooted last week during the same CBS show (I have split recordings for both) but I don't remember any other reboots and my wife hasn't complained of any recently.

Mine is hacked, here's what the TVerr log says tonight - times are GMT so it happened 8:07:21pm:

Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <270> strayed! (block timestamp 4283668273654)
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 00000000
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xb001fc01 R02 0x00000000 R03 0x5efc76d0 
(lots of stuff here that I'm skipping, but I've saved it if people want)
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <270>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[270]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

then nothing until the second reboot:

Nov 2 00:57:15 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[275]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <275> strayed! (block timestamp 237788469671)
Nov 2 00:57:15 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[275]: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 00000000
Nov 2 00:57:16 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[275]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <275>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 2 00:57:16 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[275]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov 2 00:57:16 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[275]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

The kernel log starts with:

Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000000
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(270)
(various stuff deleted then ends with:
Nov 2 00:07:21 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <270>: unexpected signal 11

The kernel log is similar for the second reboot.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I have seen the little "Press [thumbs up] to record" on promos for upcoming CBS programs.
This is the only change that I am aware of that might only affect CBS programs. I don't see these on NBC or ABC (maybe I am not getting a big enough sample there?) but I have seen a few on Fox.

Does anyone have recordings that stopped at a reboot that could be reviewed to see what was playing on the CBS recording when the reboot happened?

My 2 HR10's are on 6.3e and I have not experienced these reboots over the last few weeks.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

here's my fresh logs from tverr from a reboot during CSI

6.3c


```
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <265> strayed! (block timestamp 50684118
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 00000000 
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5efdf310                       
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000000  R07 0xaa02b500                       
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R08 0x00000001  R09 0x77359400  R10 0x5eff1d18  R11 0x000002aa                       
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x00000002  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000                       
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R16 0x00000000  R17 0x5ee78d30  R18 0x00000001  R19 0x5f041830                       
Nov  2 01:48:48 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R20 0x5ef4bfc0  R21 0x7f4ff1e0  R22 0x7f4ff390  R23 0x7f4ff418                       
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00c49964  R26 0x5ef43014  R27 0x00000000                       
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: R28 0x1009aaa0  R29 0x7f4ff198  R30 0x02a3b9b4  R31 0x00bed1b8                       
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp                                                                 
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   tcd 1                                                                              
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   hpk Series2                                                                        
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   build b-firefly-takehome @254739 2007.01.12-1117 release-mips []                   
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   pack 6.3c-01-2                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0                                               
Nov  2 01:48:49 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1                                                  
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so                                                  
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1                                                       
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so                                                  
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so                                          
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so                                          
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2                                                    
Nov  2 01:48:50 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so                                                 
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c 0x00af
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <265>: unexpected signal 11             
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11                                        
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[265]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
```
And kernel log:


```
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000000                                                                                
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(265)                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 b001fc01 00000000 5efdf310 00000000 00000000 00000000 aa02b500                            
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000001 77359400 5eff1d18 000002aa 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000                            
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: $16: 00000000 5ee78d30 00000001 5f041830 5ef4bfc0 7f4ff1e0 7f4ff390 7f4ff418                            
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00c49964                   1009aaa0 7f4ff198 02a3b9b4 00bed1b8                            
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000                                                                                           
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: Lo : 00000000                                                                                           
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: epc  : 02076f90    Tainted: P                                                                       
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: Status: a001fc13                                                                    
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000008                                                                                    
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel:        8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8  02076f90                                       
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel:        02076f90 00bed1b8 00bed128 00becf98 00bf5af0 00bf6810 00bf1d1c 00af6f88                      
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel:        00f75ea0 00b099bc 00489384 00b09b98 02a2871c 0048de74 00ea44c8 02a6b114                      
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel:        00441bc0 00f3b718 02a6b114 02a302d8 02a6f7ac 02a2871c 02a28630 02a29ddc                      
Nov  2 01:48:47 (none) kernel:        02a28a48 02a2afd8 02a3c7e4 02a3c6cc 02a3c57c 02a3bad8                                        
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <265> strayed!                                         
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 00000000              
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5efdf310                                    
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000000  R07 0xaa02b500                                       
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000001  R09 0x77359400  R10 0x5eff1d18  R11 0x000002aa                                    
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x00000002  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000                                    
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R16 0x00000000  R17 0x5ee78d30  R18 0x00000001  R19 0x5f041830                                    
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R20 0x5ef4bfc0  R21 0x7f4ff1e0  R22 0x7f4ff390  R23 0x7f4ff418                              
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00c49964  R26 0x5ef43014  R27 0x00000000                                    
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: R28 0x1009aaa0  R29 0x7f4ff198  R30 0x02a3b9b4  R31 0x00bed1b8                              
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...                                            
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:                                                                                             
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT                                                            
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   tcd 1                                                                                             
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2                                                                                        
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   build b-firefly-takehome @254739 2007.01.12-1117 release-mips []                                   
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   pack 6.3c-01-2                                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6                                                                        
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0                                                                  
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so                                                                        
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so                                                               
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1                                                                          
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so                                                                     
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so                                                         
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so                                         
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2                                                                   
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so                                                                
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c                      
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   0x00af6f88 0x00f75ea0 0x00b099bc 0x00489384 0x00b09b98 0x02a2871c 0x0048de74                      
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   0x00ea44c8 0x02a6b114 0x00441bc0 0x00f3b718 0x02a6b114 0x02a302d8 0x02a6f7ac                      
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc                      
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8                                                                             
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT                                                                                         
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel:                                                                                                   
Nov  2 01:48:51 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <265>: unexpected signal 11
```


----------



## Dellantex (Jan 31, 2007)

Three more reboots tonight. During CSI and Without a Trace. At least this week, so far, it appears to happen with OTA CBS. Granted, other times it has been on satellite fed channels. 

I forced a phone call, but it still hasn't upgraded to 6.3e. My machines aren't "hacked" hacked, but are running replacement drives setup with upgrade software. I know that they upgraded from 6.3b to 6.3c without a problem, so I hold out hope that 6.3e will install. However, from here and other forums, I've seen a few people with 6.3e having problems too, so maybe it isn't a solution to the problem.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Thursday 11-1

What a busy night for rebooting

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:07, 8:57, 9:48, 10:06, and 10:42 EST.

Friends unit I upgraded to 6.3e, no reboots.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Budget_HT said:


> I have seen the little "Press [thumbs up] to record" on promos for upcoming CBS programs.
> This is the only change that I am aware of that might only affect CBS programs. I don't see these on NBC or ABC (maybe I am not getting a big enough sample there?) but I have seen a few on Fox.
> 
> Does anyone have recordings that stopped at a reboot that could be reviewed to see what was playing on the CBS recording when the reboot happened?


Someone suggested that on another site and the first show I crossed referenced the reboot happened at the [:up: to record]. However all the other shows I crossed referenced there was no [:up: to record] at or near the time of reboot.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Let me toss something else into the mix. Seems from all the posts I've read this problem started earlier in the week, What impact did the non-change to Daylight saving time have on the problems?

I'm still on version 3 software and other than the time being off I can't report any problems. Everything has recorded fine, no reboots.


----------



## carstud (Mar 26, 2004)

Well mine has been rebooting on cbs as well. It rebooted on wed during criminal minds. It happened at 8:18pm and it also seems to reboot at 18 past the hour. Tonight I did not let it record cbs and no reboots. I am running 6.3d on a hacked 500gb networked drive. It has also been while recording ota hdtv.


----------



## Rannyk (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not at all technical so I would like some help here.
Located in Los Angeles and for a week I have been getting the rebooting thing going on. Five times tonight, Before it was always 18 minutes after the hour and generally on CBS. Obvious trend here. I called DTV and they told me my HR10-250 was bad and they would send me their version which I rejected.
After reading all this I assume my HR10 is not bad and it's a DTV problem.

I read things here like 6.2 and 6.3 and E. Not sure what any of that means.
Has anyone ever used the DTV version of TIVO and if so is it any good. I love TIVO and don't want to drop it. is there a way out of this? 

Ranny


----------



## wmldwilly (Mar 5, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> My machines are running 6.3a, and have been very stable since January.
> 
> I have moved all my CBS programming to one Tivo and it is set up so nothing else is recording while it is recording CBS. I was originally thinking it was the High Def feed, so I switched to the SD feed for recording on Tuesday, and it rebooted early into The Unit, during a commercial break.


Whoa. My box is 6.3a also, and we experienced the EXACT same reboot during that show on that HD channel (81 for CBSW). I'm having other reboots at other times, but for us to have the exact same reboot on the same show/channel/time tells me I'm probably seeing whatever this new issue is also.

Watching this thread...

WM


----------



## Alandd (Feb 12, 2002)

markis said:


> Is there a thread for the best way to upgrade a zippered 6.3c to 6.3e?


Same question. I have two HR10-250s, hacked (zippered) on 6.3c. Both rebooting on CBS shows. I tried to get them to connect through phone and network. Phone line fails negotiating, network connection has various errors, but never connects.

Suggestions?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

6.3b machine rebooted twice during survivor on cbs. well, i think weve established cbs as being definitely involved here, lol.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

So far so good, updated my HR10 to 6.3e on Monday. I have had no reboots since then.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

RandCfilm said:


> Someone suggested that on another site and the first show I crossed referenced the reboot happened at the [:up: to record]. However all the other shows I crossed referenced there was no [:up: to record] at are near the time of reboot.


Thanks for the feedback.

It sure sounds like the problem does not occur with 6.3e. Lord knows I had plenty of freexe-ups and reboots prior to 6.3e on 2 HR10-250's.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

I have also transfered a show recorded on 6.3e machine to 6.3d machine. Played thru with no reboots so what ever is causing the reboots is not being saved in the recording.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Two unhacked HR10-250's running 6.3d. Both taping Survivor on Channel 80 here in NY. Both rebooted at the same time --- 6 or 7 minutes in and then at 55 minutes in. Luckily, I saw who was asked to leave.  

Upgrading both today to 6.3e and we'll see what happens.


----------



## davegood (Feb 13, 2003)

add me to the criminal minds reboot list.

How do I force the upgrade?


----------



## itgirlinwa (Nov 2, 2007)

Only happens on my 6.3d box when tuned to CBS. As long as I keep it off of CBS it will not have issues. The time at which it reboots varies with the program it is recording. 

I guarantee this is intentional by DirecTV to force the upgrade or switch to their PVR. They have wanted to be rid of these TiVO units for some time. 

My unit is an UN-hacked STOCK unit on 6.3d. And has not been plugged into a phone since I switched to Vonage (200 some days ago). I originally thought the drive was failing so I cloned it using MFSTools. New drive is having same problem and I've narrowed it down to CBS only. There should be a law against forcing upgrades on unwilling consumers.... I'm already ticked that I bought a unit they PROMISED me would get local HD, when they already knew they were changing to MPEG-4. They offered me a replacement unit (non-tivo) (1 mo. after I spent the $1000 on this one) for free, but no refund on the price I paid for this unit! Ridiculous.

So, how bad is the upgrade? Should I take the box to a friends and take the upgrade?


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

I updated my 6.3d to 6.3e today, and so far no reboots with CBS on one tuner. I'll report back later.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't get paranoid or make "guarantees" you can't support .... they aren't forcing anyone to upgrade.

Upgrade your box to 6.3E and your reboots will be gone (at least that's how it's been for most everyone here and on DDB). If your box was connected to a phone line it probably would have upgraded back in August to 6.3E and you wouldn't be here yelling conspiracy. Note that virtually everyone who has 6.3D and has posted here is rebooting and virtually everyone with 6.3E is fine.



itgirlinwa said:


> Only happens on my 6.3d box when tuned to CBS. As long as I keep it off of CBS it will not have issues. The time at which it reboots varies with the program it is recording.
> 
> I guarantee this is intentional by DirecTV to force the upgrade or switch to their PVR. They have wanted to be rid of these TiVO units for some time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

itgirlinwa said:


> I guarantee this is intentional by DirecTV to force the upgrade or switch to their PVR. They have wanted to be rid of these TiVO units for some time.


If it were intentional, they'd have it rebooting on 6.3e software.

*Edited to add:
Which is pretty much what incog-neato said in the post above mine, which I didn't read before posting. Sorry about that chief.....


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

My situation ... 
I was away for the summer (middle of a move and no D* dish at the temp house) so I put my account on hold. 
I get a movers reconnect end of September.
Do I have 6.3e on my box from this or is it still in the stream?

Next piece of info ... @ new place only have VoIP so all calls fail. I've tried all the listed "dialing" strings to no avail.

What do I have to do to upgrade my "reboot" machine to 6.3e? Pointers?

# Matt


----------



## labatt79 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm having the rebooting issue with CBS too. I'm running the old 6.3b cause I don't have a land line. Is there a way to go to someones house, plug in their land line and force the upgrade to 6.3e? I'm sure this isn't the place to ask, so if someone can point me in the right direction, that would be great.

Thanks,
Nubbie


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

mattn2 said:


> My situation ...
> I was away for the summer (middle of a move and no D* dish at the temp house) so I put my account on hold.
> I get a movers reconnect end of September.
> Do I have 6.3e on my box from this or is it still in the stream?
> ...


I don't think 6.3e was released until August (?), so odds are you're on 6.3d. Just plug in your phone line, and hopefully you'll have a "pending restart" within about 10 days.



labatt79 said:


> I'm having the rebooting issue with CBS too. I'm running the old 6.3b cause I don't have a land line. Is there a way to go to someones house, plug in their land line and force the upgrade to 6.3e? I'm sure this isn't the place to ask, so if someone can point me in the right direction, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nubbie


You can try, but from my experience it doesn't do it on the very first call (not to say that it won't). I too have an older unit that I just now hooked up with 6.3b ...it's been up and running for about 5-6 days now ...and still, no 6.3e.

I had thought that if your SN had been pegged to receive it, you'd get it on the first call ...but obviously that's not the case.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> I don't think 6.3e was released until August


Correct



Sir_winealot said:


> I too have an older unit that I just now hooked up with 6.3b ...it's been up and running for about 5-6 days now ...and still, no 6.3e.


6.3e is no longer in the stream



Sir_winealot said:


> I had thought that if your SN had been pegged to receive it, you'd get it on the first call ...but obviously that's not the case.


I think the call just authorizes the unit to upgrade, that is if the 6.3e slices are in MFS to install.


----------



## malcolmg (Jan 17, 2007)

HR10 with 6.3C rebooting on CBS. I forced a "call DVR service" call tonite and the Tivo spent about 45 minutes downloading. Got the pending restart message, restarted, got the powering up screen, then "installing service update, this will take a few minutes" screen. After the reboot completed, I was on 6.3E. I am pretty sure I got the software update over the phone, not from the satellite. 

Just put both tuners on CBS to see if the reboot fiasco stops.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

malcolmg said:


> HR10 with 6.3C rebooting on CBS. I forced a "call DVR service" call tonite and the Tivo spent about 45 minutes downloading. Got the pending restart message, restarted, got the powering up screen, then "installing service update, this will take a few minutes" screen. After the reboot completed, I was on 6.3E. I am pretty sure I got the software update over the phone, not from the satellite.
> 
> Just put both tuners on CBS to see if the reboot fiasco stops.


Are you in for a surprise, a night without reboots.  
45 minutes, sounds interesting, that would be nice for those of us who don't have the slices in MFS to get them over the phone. Oh wait, for those of you who have land lines as I am wireless.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

6.3E is back! Since August it hasn't downloaded to 2 of my 3 HR10's (one got it in August). I just looked at MFS swsystem thru TiVoweb and it still was not there (so it wasn't coming off the sat).

I just forced a downloaded and 40 minutes later the slices are in MFS swsystem.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

I made my first daily call in like a year today. I now have 6.3e. I was able to record 2 CBS shows tonight with no reboots. 6.3e I love thee.


----------



## davegood (Feb 13, 2003)

OK, I am connecting now. I checked my version - I was like 370 days past due, on 6.3a

This is a little strange, as I must have downloaded the folders upgrade via the satellite.


----------



## davegood (Feb 13, 2003)

is there any way to force the upgrade to 6.3e?


----------



## Rannyk (Aug 24, 2005)

Could use a little help.
Love my TIVO but no tech knowledge at all.
How do you know if you are on6.3 e, b or c whatever. Is there a place to look.
I have never plugged in a phone line. If I plug it in will I get some sort of software change?
Right now my only option is to get the HD plus box and new satillite disks from DTV. Constant rebooting problem
It's all free according to them. $19.95 for shipping or something.
Will I eventually have to do it anyway to get HD on my set?
Are their units bad?
I would appreciate any help or advice any of you can offer. I'm really out of the loop on this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## daleykd (May 1, 2006)

Rannyk said:


> Could use a little help.
> Love my TIVO but no tech knowledge at all.
> How do you know if you are on6.3 e, b or c whatever. Is there a place to look.


Look under Settings & Troubleshooting --> System Information. You should see it under version. 6.3x or 3.1.5f (I think?)


Rannyk said:


> I have never plugged in a phone line. If I plug it in will I get some sort of software change?


It's possible. I've been dialing in for a few days and haven't been updated yet.


Rannyk said:


> Right now my only option is to get the HD plus box and new satillite disks from DTV. Constant rebooting problem
> It's all free according to them. $19.95 for shipping or something.
> Will I eventually have to do it anyway to get HD on my set?
> Are their units bad?


You'll have to do it if you want to get the new MPEG4 channels (like USA-HD, FX-HD, CNN-HD, etc.) The HR10-250 will NOT work with the new MPEG4 channels. You can still use the HR10-250 with your OTA HD channels and the current MPEG2 sat channels (like Universal HD, TNT HD, HDNet, etc.).

Are their units bad? That question will open a can of worms. Many say yes, many say no. Personally, I like the HR20. The user interface may not be TiVo-esque, and some say not as friendly, but it's usable. After a week of using it, I've come to decently enjoy it.

If you NEED OTA, make sure you get an HR20, not an HR21. Good luck!


----------



## Garth H (Jan 2, 2002)

I have ptvnet on mine, i just reset the flags to call out on the network, rebooted, forced a call, got 6.3e, let it load, sliced it and rebooted again.

If you do this, just make sure to reset your flags after you've got 6.3e up.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

RandCfilm said:


> 6.3e is no longer in the stream


How are people still getting it then? It's been about a week of my unit calling in for me now, and still ...no love.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

itgirlinwa said:


> I guarantee this is intentional by DirecTV to force the upgrade or switch to their PVR. They have wanted to be rid of these TiVO units for some time.


Can't be. I get my CBS-HD OTA only, and I suffered from the reboots too.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

HR10-250 stock.

For the last week or so I have been getting multiple restarts and issues with OTA. OTA channels disappeared from the list, some local SD DTV channels added themselves back to my channel list. Tried to record OTA local ABC HD this morning and the HR10 rebooted. Had 6.3d.

No phone line near the HR10. Ran a phone line to it. Went to Messages & Settings>Settings>Phone>Connect to the DVR service now. Connected, saw 'restart pending', restarted and now have 6.3e. Took about 5-10 minutes.

Hopefully, the HR10 will go back to being reliable. Constant rebooting was getting annoying.

Anyone having dramas with 6.3e?


----------



## PostPCMan (Nov 16, 2003)

Mine is doing it too, but its not an HR10. It's a Pioneer 810H with DVD recorder. Completely stock, rebooting at least daily. At least a couple of times around 10:18-10:21PM.

SW version is 8.3-01-2-275. The unit is completely stock. there are no messages about it.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

They get it via phone download. Just has 2 HR10 upgrade that way finally after 3 mos. I assume D* is finally aware of whatsup.


Sir_winealot said:


> How are people still getting it then? It's been about a week of my unit calling in for me now, and still ...no love.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> They get it via phone download. Just has 2 HR10 upgrade that way finally after 3 mos. I assume D* is finally aware of whatsup.


I was referring to the statement that 6.3e was "no longer in the stream." If true, I was wondering how people could still be getting it.


----------



## 97ws6 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sir_winealot said:


> I was referring to the statement that 6.3e was "no longer in the stream." If true, I was wondering how people could still be getting it.


Through the Tivo telephone connection. I updated mine a few minutes ago.

Thanks for the info everyone. The reboots were a major PIA.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> I was referring to the statement that 6.3e was "no longer in the stream." If true, I was wondering how people could still be getting it.


It's still not in the stream according to the svclog file. However I have seen several posts on other forums today that when they did a call in, the call lasted about 45 minutes then they got the pending restart message, restarted and they had 6.3e. So if that is true then you can now get the update from the phone line. I know you posted you have called in several times last week, these reports of getting the upgrade via phone just started so you might try the call again.
If your tivo is hacked and you have "upgradesoftware=false" then you will have to manually initiate upgrade or remove "upgradesoftware=false" command.


----------



## Rannyk (Aug 24, 2005)

daleykd- Thanks for the info.
I thought the rebooting problem was cofined to DTV.
Just spoke to a sister-in-law in San Diego. Her Cox Cable TIVO rebooted while she was recording Without a Trace. It was broken into 3 different segments the same as mine in LA with DTV. Again it was CBS


----------



## Rannyk (Aug 24, 2005)

Just phoned in - first time ever.
It took about 15 - 20 minutes and changed me from 6.3c to 6.3e. Not sure if that is good or bad? Guess I will find out if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

97ws6 said:


> Through the Tivo telephone connection. I updated mine a few minutes ago.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone. The reboots were a major PIA.


Er, yeah ...I know it's through the _telephone,_ lol.



RandCfilm said:


> It's still not in the stream according to the svclog file. However I have seen several posts on other forums today that when they did a call in, the call lasted about 45 minutes then they got the pending restart message, restarted and they had 6.3e. So if that is true then you can now get the update from the phone line. I know you posted you have called in several times last week, these reports of getting the upgrade via phone just started so you might try the call again.
> If your tivo is hacked and you have "upgradesoftware=false" then you will have to manually initiate upgrade or remove "upgradesoftware=false" command.


Nah, fully stock HR10. Strange though, that folks are able to dl 6.3e while it's not in the stream ...I wonder if D* is making it available again due to the problems people are having?

No matter, as long as it's _somehow_ available again.

My unit has been calling in daily, but still hasn't gotten it. Soon, I hope!


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

"In the stream" infers it is coming down off the sat. as it usually does then a phone call would "trigger" it to update. As of now it's *NOT* in the stream but is actually being downloaded over the phone line (or if you have it set to use your ISP that way) like the old days of telephone modems. So the answer still remains, it's not in the stream but is literally coming from the phone line. 



Sir_winealot said:


> I was referring to the statement that 6.3e was "no longer in the stream." If true, I was wondering how people could still be getting it.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> "In the stream" infers it is coming down off the sat. as it usually does then a phone call would "trigger" it to update.


Good catch incog-neato, I overlooked the " " by Sir_winealot. I just figured everybody knew what the stream was, I will use sat from now on to help keep things clear.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

It also could have been related to drinking too much beer. 


RandCfilm said:


> Good catch incog-neato, I overlooked the " " by Sir_winealot. I just figured everybody knew what the stream was, I will use sat from now on to help keep things clear.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

My 6.3c rebooted again during SD Numbers on CBS last night. So, every primetime CBS show all week has rebooted my HR10 since last Friday.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

markis said:


> My 6.3c rebooted again during SD Numbers on CBS last night. So, every primetime CBS show all week has rebooted my HR10 since last Friday.


Have you forced you machine to call into the DVR service? Do that and you will likely get 6.3e and no more reboots. I still have had NO reboots since getting 6.3e.


----------



## 97ws6 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sir_winealot said:


> My unit has been calling in daily, but still hasn't gotten it. Soon, I hope!


The daily call-in was not downloading the update for me either. Yesterday I checked to make sure the unit had called in for the day and then I forced another call. At that point the update began to download. My box took an hour to download the update.

If your box hasn't called in today force the call twice. The first call will probably update the Tivo service the second should hopefully take the download.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

onin24eagle said:


> Have you forced you machine to call into the DVR service? Do that and you will likely get 6.3e and no more reboots. I still have had NO reboots since getting 6.3e.


I have a zippered HR10, so I'm trying to figure out how to make a call to get the 6.3e without locking myself out of all the zipper "upgrades". "Connect to the DVR service now" is failing for me. I have posted in the Underground forum looking for some suggestions.


----------



## daleykd (May 1, 2006)

Rannyk said:


> Just phoned in - first time ever.
> It took about 15 - 20 minutes and changed me from 6.3c to 6.3e. Not sure if that is good or bad? Guess I will find out if it makes a difference.


I'm currently 5 hrs away from my TiVo, but as soon as I get home, I will call and update my TiVo. In regards to the CBS rebooting, going from 6.3c to 6.3e is good. I hope your sister-in-law can find a way to fix her issues.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have "hacked" your TiVo, then allowing a regular upgrade to happen will wipe out your hacks. If you don't actually understand the hack process and just run a script such as Zipper, then perhaps you need another script, such as "slicer", to update the system for you from the slices which ought to be on your system. I manually updated my HR10 from 6.3c to 6.3e yesterday and preserved all my hacks.

If you have TiVoWebPlus installed, connect to your TiVo, go to the MFS page and examine the list of entries under SwSystem. If you see a 6.3e entry there, then the slices are there on your system waiting to be installed.


----------



## Tom Harms (Mar 24, 2004)

Just tried to phone into DVR Service and got a message: "Temporarily Unavailable ~ This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am."
Looks like I'll get the software update tonight.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Just power cycle the HR10, it will immediately update (if you don't want to wait until 2am).


Tom Harms said:


> Just tried to phone into DVR Service and got a message: "Temporarily Unavailable ~ This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am."
> Looks like I'll get the software update tonight.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Garth H said:


> I have ptvnet on mine, i just reset the flags to call out on the network, rebooted, forced a call, got 6.3e, let it load, sliced it and rebooted again.
> 
> If you do this, just make sure to reset your flags after you've got 6.3e up.


I set mine to call out on the network several months ago and can't remember which flags to set. Could you please post the flags for network calling?


----------



## Tom Harms (Mar 24, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> Just power cycle the HR10, it will immediately update (if you don't want to wait until 2am).


It worked ~ now have 6.3e update. Thanks, Tom


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

stevel said:


> If you have "hacked" your TiVo, then allowing a regular upgrade to happen will wipe out your hacks. If you don't actually understand the hack process and just run a script such as Zipper, then perhaps you need another script, such as "slicer", to update the system for you from the slices which ought to be on your system. I manually updated my HR10 from 6.3c to 6.3e yesterday and preserved all my hacks.


Well, I have my bootpage set to upgradesoftware=false and installSw.itcl set to exit rather than reboot, which I thought would allow my HR10 to download the 6.3e file. Then I thought I could manually update and swap my boot partitions.

I do not have the 6.3e file in my /SwSystem, which is why I'm trying to force a call to get the update into my /SwSystem. (I only have 6.3c-01-2-357 in there according to TWP and *echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh*.)

From a reply to my post in the Underground, it turns out that one of the hacks causes a forced manual call to fail, so I will comment that one out.

Will my bootpage and installSw.itcl changes allow me to use a forced call to get the 6.3e into my /SwSystem without wiping out everything, so I can do a manual update?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Could be - I don't know for sure. Certainly if installSw.itcl is disabled then nothing will get wiped out. What I don't know at all is whether you'll get the slices over the phone. They've been sitting on my HR10's disk for a long time now and I've been ignoring it until recently.


----------



## killerdc (Jan 21, 2005)

I have had the same problems, and just recently. I have had my STOCK HR10 for at least 2 years with absolutely not one reboot, but for the past 2-3 weeks, I have had numerous reboots. It seems as if it is daily, at least once, and without pattern. After reading the posts on here, and the CBS thing, I have been watching CBS ota when it happens nearly everytime. It just happened while watching the pats/colts game. It typically happens when I am watching csi:miami or cold case. It HAS happened on other channels but the other input may be on CBS when it happens, never thought to check. It is VERY annoying. I have not updated to a new software in nearly 300 days, so maybe its time to update and see what happens.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I got 6.3e into my /SwSystem with the forced call, after disabling the blocks. I have also just finished a manual upgrade that seems to have worked. I posted my notes in the Underground.

Now, I just have to wait and see if my HR10 can get through the CBS schedule tonight without a reboot. I also hope 6.3e doesn't introduce any new glitches.


----------



## killerdc (Jan 21, 2005)

One thing that just happened, for the third time during the Pats/Colts game is that I let the 30 min buffer go to the end and it seems to reboot. 

Obviously its just a theory, but the first two times, I was watching the race letting the buffer build up on the Pats/Colts game on CBS, and both times it rebooted. I hadn't checked to see how far the buffer had gotten but I knew it was close to the 30 minutes. Both times it rebooted. So on this trial, I took it and specifically waited for it to the 30 minute buffer and bam, it rebooted. Both channels were on the CBS OTA HD channel. 
Without running this over and over, it remains just a theory........


Well, scratch that whole theory above.... LOL. While I was typing this, the system rebooted AGAIN. It had been only up for about 30-45 seconds, and it rebooted again. So much for the 30 minute buffer theory. HAHA. It was still on CBS OTA though. 
Guess I will run the update and see if I still get this problem.


----------



## z_corey_z (Aug 16, 2002)

AAAAHHHHH!!!

I missed the Pats comeback!! 

Are we SURE about the CBS connection? I'm planning on watching the Nuggets game and amazing race tonight, but if this will keep happening I will just cancel amazing race...


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, I haven't gotten upset at this bug thing until tonight, trying to watch the game. Not a fan of either team, just wanted to watch it.

4 reboots. 

I gotta get this addressed.

........


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow. The Pats/Colts game was rebootastic!!! I even got two within 5 mins of each other.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

I broke down and 'sliced' 6.3e Friday night that's been sitting on my box since 8/17, and we've been reboot free since. Watched the entire Patriots/Colts game tonight without a single reboot... w00t!!!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I had this strange thought that since so many of the reboots are related to CBS and were at the same time - we know that CBS uses TiVoMatics. Could it be that they're sending one that is somehow malformed so that it causes a reboot? I know that some of us saw a strange TiVoMatic behavior on Cold Case a week or so ago.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen some odd glitches on my S3 recorded CBS HD programs.

I wonder if these glitches translate to a reboot on the HR10?


phox


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

stevel said:


> I had this strange thought that since so many of the reboots are related to CBS and were at the same time - we know that CBS uses TiVoMatics. Could it be that they're sending one that is somehow malformed so that it causes a reboot? I know that some of us saw a strange TiVoMatic behavior on Cold Case a week or so ago.


If TiVoMatics are the :up: to record then my post #120 addressed this.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> I've seen some odd glitches on my S3 recorded CBS HD programs.
> 
> I wonder if these glitches translate to a reboot on the HR10?
> 
> phox


This was my original thought when I confirmed CBS was causing the reboot. When I cross referenced several shows last week the glitches did not coincide with the reboot.


----------



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 6.3a and am also experiencing the reboot issues mentioned by many here. I was convinced before visiting this forum that my HR10-250 box was dying. I was very upset at this notion since I'm planning on keeping this box until D* finally drops the MPEG-2 HD feeds. Hopefully many years from now. 

A big *thank you* to the folks that have tracked down the cause and solution to this issue. I'll try to upgrade to 6.3e when I get a chance. Sadly that's a pain in butt since a phone line is no where near my TV room.


----------



## captenblack (Aug 6, 2004)

Just tonight started getting reboots on my hr10-250 while watching a recorded show. Coincidentally at the same time I was recording my first show on CBS on the Tivo (Amazing Race) since swapping the hard drive and power supply a couple months ago.

Thanks to this thread I understand it's not just me. I have 6.3d and am trying to update to "e" but no luck yet. No big deal right now as I can record CBS shows on another DirecTV DVR.

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, it was a bit of a hassle to force the call for the 6.3e slice and manually upgrade, but I made it through 3 hours of CBS (and other shows on the other tuner) without a hitch last tonight for the first time in over a week.

I'm crossing my fingers that I don't get any new 6.3e glitches.


----------



## jnudler (Apr 14, 2003)

Just called DTV about 10-250 rebooting all the time. They told me that I was lucky, I called just in time for an upgrade. I could have their PVR for a low, low price! I told them I do not want their PVR, I want my TIVO. They said, too bad. We can't do anything to help you. We can't help that the units are rebooting. He agreed that the reboots are SW problems and I would just have to hope a new release came out soon! My modem is also not working and asked what I could do about that, told the same thing, we will replace the unit with ours or maybe I should go to ebay and buy another unit for myself. They suck.

Running 6.3a and still getting same reboots at times everyone else on this forum is talking about.

jules


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> "In the stream" infers it is coming down off the sat. as it usually does then a phone call would "trigger" it to update. As of now it's *NOT* in the stream but is actually being downloaded over the phone line (or if you have it set to use your ISP that way) like the old days of telephone modems. So the answer still remains, it's not in the stream but is literally coming from the phone line.


I had thought that the stream had inferred both ...either through the sat, or the phone line. Thanks for setting me straight.

I'll never make that mistake again. 

In any event, I keep forcing calls but it won't complete. I keep getting "Service not answering." Changed the call in # several times, but to no avail.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmmm..... My HR10-250 rebooted during (wait for it) CBS' broadcast of the LSU-Alabama game Saturday. My wife says it rebooted twice the previous weekend while I was out of town. I don't know what channel she was watching. 

I guess I'll make my first call in 300 days for 6.3e


----------



## 97ws6 (Oct 29, 2007)

jnudler said:


> Just called DTV about 10-250 rebooting all the time. They told me that I was lucky, I called just in time for an upgrade. I could have their PVR for a low, low price! I told them I do not want their PVR, I want my TIVO. They said, too bad. We can't do anything to help you. We can't help that the units are rebooting. He agreed that the reboots are SW problems and I would just have to hope a new release came out soon! My modem is also not working and asked what I could do about that, told the same thing, we will replace the unit with ours or maybe I should go to ebay and buy another unit for myself. They suck.
> 
> Running 6.3a and still getting same reboots at times everyone else on this forum is talking about.
> 
> jules


You can reset the modem by unplugging BOTH the power cord to the DVR and the phone line at the same time for about 30 seconds then plugging them back in. When the DVR reboots force the call. It's worth a try.

Edit: I watched and recorded CBS last night with no reboot issues. 6.3e worked.


----------



## kkmike (Oct 5, 2003)

If I re-run ptvnet and answer yes to upgrades;
will an awaiting update install?
will programs, season passes etc still be there?

It's been a couple years since I ran it, can't remember if it's destructive or not.

Thanks


----------



## hl52 (Nov 5, 2007)

My HR 10-250, running 6.3a, is rebooting every night if either tuner is on the sat feed of CBS. I get no OTA channels. I have no land line and the receiver has not made a call in 375 days. I am traveling to my sisters and am planning to take the 10-250 with me so I can make the call using her land line. 

How can I tell if I have 6.3e and just need to call to trigger the update?
Will I have to connect one or both sat feeds to get updated?
I can leave it connected to the phone line at her house for 3 weeks, but if she has a spare sat feed for all that time I don't know.

Thanks to all you tech savvy people here for diagnosing the 10-250 problem.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The only way to tell if the box has 6.3e waiting is if you have "hacked" it and use TiVoWebPlus to look in MFS>SwSystem to see if it is there. You don't need the sat feed connected to make a phone call, and I have read that people are getting 6.3e over the phone line, so a call or two may be all you need.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

kkmike said:


> If I re-run ptvnet and answer yes to upgrades;
> will an awaiting update install?
> will programs, season passes etc still be there?
> 
> ...


yes for recorded programs, season passes, and to-do list.
you will force a daily call and the status should change to pending restart. Force the restart and 6.3e should install. If the status doesn;t change to pending restart, you will need to keep trying with the daily calls until you are showing pending restart.

however, your tivoweb, ftp, telnet, and other goodies that came with ptvnet will vanish -- you will have to reinstall the ptvnet software after the upgrade to 6.3e has completed. I used an older version of the software and in order to make it work I have to remember to let the ptvnet CD to boot normally and at the first prompt, type: ctrl-c

Then I type: PTVnet force

and follow the prompts from there.


----------



## kkmike (Oct 5, 2003)

poppagene said:


> yes for recorded programs, season passes, and to-do list.
> you will force a daily call and the status should change to pending restart. Force the restart and 6.3e should install. If the status doesn;t change to pending restart, you will need to keep trying with the daily calls until you are showing pending restart.
> 
> however, your tivoweb, ftp, telnet, and other goodies that came with ptvnet will vanish -- you will have to reinstall the ptvnet software after the upgrade to 6.3e has completed. I used an older version of the software and in order to make it work I have to remember to let the ptvnet CD to boot normally and at the first prompt, type: ctrl-c
> ...


Thanks for your help. It's already pending restart, but the install is never successful, so I'm hoping it's because of the no upgrade flag.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank goodness for this thread, i thought my hard drive was bugging out on me. I upgraded to 6.3e just hoping that would fix the problem, but haven't been able to verify whether that fixed it. Sounds like it should!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

One of my H10's rebooted for the first time last night while watching the Amazing Race. Just for information, I've had 6.3e for a long time...


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

Cabinwood said:


> One of my H10's rebooted for the first time last night while watching the Amazing Race. Just for information, I've had 6.3e for a long time...


Hm - I'm only one data point, but I updated my HR10-250 from 6.3c to 6.3e on Friday after having rebooting during several CBS prime time shows last week. The Tivo made it through Amazing Race without a reboot so it seems like it's somewhat fixed. I'll wait until the weekly lineup goes through but it seems to be fixed.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> I had thought that the stream had inferred both ...either through the sat, or the phone line. Thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> I'll never make that mistake again.


Sorry about that Sir_winealot, as I posted earlier I will now refer to "sat" or "phone" to eliminate any confusion.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

I upgraded to 6.3e with the ptvnet upgrade disc but now I've lost network access to my Tivo, what the hell happened?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Perhaps you should ask in the ptvnet support forum.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

they are no help there, i've tried.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, then maybe you should learn for yourself what these scripts are doing, as they are based on work that was developed by various hobbyists and the information and tools are available for free through the forums at deal database dot com. You will need to take the time to collect the information and understand the steps, but the reward is that when something goes wrong, you'll be far better equipped to resolve it on your own.

FWIW, I just updated my HR10 from 6.3c to 6.3e and preserved all my networking features. I have never used ptvnet.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

RandCfilm said:


> Sorry about that Sir_winealot, as I posted earlier I will now refer to "sat" or "phone" to eliminate any confusion.


No worries Rand ...I just didn't realize there was a difference -but now I do! 

For the last 5 days, I couldn't get my unit to complete a call and upgrade to 6.3e ...it would say "Call interrupted," or "Service not answering." I tried changing call in numbers 2 dozen times, and most times it couldn't even complete the test call because of "Service not answering."

I even unhooked my wireless fax modem and ran a hard wire to my phone jack ...still, it wouldn't complete.

Last night, after changing the number yet again ...I forced a call and it made it to "downloading" where it stayed for over 4 hours! I finally unplugged the phone line as that seemed to be a bit of overkill on the time needed for a s/w upgrade.

On the very next call, it again went back to "Service not answering." 

I forced 3 more calls, and on the 3rd ...it got to "downloading" once again and after 25 minutes finished up and I (_finally_) got a "pending restart," and 6.3e.

I started thinking that I had a bad modem, but I guess you have to just keep trying. Thus far, no more reboot problems on CBS.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> No worries Rand ...I just didn't realize there was a difference -but now I do!
> 
> For the last 5 days, I couldn't get my unit to complete a call and upgrade to 6.3e ...it would say "Call interrupted," or "Service not answering." I tried changing call in numbers 2 dozen times, and most times it couldn't even complete the test call because of "Service not answering."
> 
> ...


I hope I don't have that much trouble, I am going to take my 6.3d unit to fiends to use the land line since I don't have one. I've had enough reboots and I think I have gave D* enough information with logs and times that I can move on and get reboot free here.


----------



## wickdD (Nov 8, 2005)

i had noticed what RandCfilm had said about 6.3d rebooting and 3.e not rebooting. I upgraded my 6.3d to e and have not had an more reboots.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had a very similar experience with my HR10s. I have three of them, and at one point all three of them rebooted within one second of each other. I immediately dismissed anything but the data stream as the cause. All of them had one tuner on CBS at that moment, so I had in one stroke, narrowed it CBS as the source of the problem. I rearranged my SPs so all the CBS programming was on only one of the HR 10s, and I also arranged it so there was nothing else being recorded with these shows, so if a reboot happened, it would only lose part of the CBS show. For the next week I experimented with HD vs SD feeds, and power down and up just before a scheduled program. Nothing helped, the HR10s that had no CBS programming hummed right along with no further reboots, while the one with all the CBS programming rebooted almost every time it tried to record more than an hour. 

It rebooted TWICE Thursday evening during Without a Trace, so I decided to try the upgrade. I was running 6.3a on all three of my TIVos. The upgrade was very easy and relatively fast. I would say, from the time I plugged the phone back in and forced a call to when I had 6.3e up and running was about 45 minutes. I set the one newly upgraded to 6.3e TIVo to channels 2 and 81, corresponding to CBS SD and HD feeds. Then I went to bed. The next morning, I checked, and the unit had not rebooted. All that day, no reboots. Friday evening it recorded Moonlight with no problems, the first time in two weeks or so without a reboot during a one hour recording. It is now Tuesday evening and I have not seen a reboot on any of my TIVos since I upgraded the one unit to 6.3e.

Since I haven't experienced any bad effects of 6.3e, I am leaning towards bringing the other two to 6.3e also. Have there been bad reports about 6.3e from other users?

Just wanted to put my experience into the mix.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> Perhaps you should ask in the ptvnet support forum.


Heh....I was going to say the same thing. People sell you something, THEY should support it.

:up:


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Robert Spalding said:


> I upgraded to 6.3e with the ptvnet upgrade disc but now I've lost network access to my Tivo, what the hell happened?


You're either 1) missing a hacked kernel that doesn't blow away filesystem changes, 2) your startup scripts that call networking daemons are missing or are not executable, 3) you're missing the necessary drivers for the usb adapter you're using, or 4) your network parameters are not present in the MFS database. I'd be inclined to think either 1, 2 or 3 applies to this case. It's time to pull the drive and get to work.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I put 6.3e on my HR10 on Sunday - since then it recorded two CBSE shows Monday evening without issues.


----------



## online2much (Jul 1, 2001)

6.3E seems to have fixed mine as well.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Crazy, mine is still on 6.3c as I don't have a phone line any more. I called Directv about the problem and of course they want to send me a HR-20/21 I accepted as i don't need to send the Tivo unit back and will use for OTA. I called on Sunday but haven't had anymore problems with the unit since then. Amazing Race, CSI Miami, and wifes Y&R have all recorded without a hitch. I cancelled a bunch of Season passes on CBS because of this but will try and add some back. Just wandering if it could have been related to the DST, as it started when it was supposed to take place and has stopped when it actually did take place.
Just a thought


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

online2much said:


> 6.3E seems to have fixed mine as well.


Here as well... Forced a call over the weekend which enabled the 6.3e install. No issues this week with CBS recordings.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

pearkel said:


> Crazy, mine is still on 6.3c as I don't have a phone line any more. I called Directv about the problem and of course they want to send me a HR-20/21 I accepted as i don't need to send the Tivo unit back and will use for OTA. I called on Sunday but haven't had anymore problems with the unit since then. Amazing Race, CSI Miami, and wifes Y&R have all recorded without a hitch. I cancelled a bunch of Season passes on CBS because of this but will try and add some back. Just wandering if it could have been related to the DST, as it started when it was supposed to take place and has stopped when it actually did take place.
> Just a thought


If you keep your HR10-250 for OTA, do you have to keep it activated at D*? How will it get guide data etc. if not hooked up to satellite?


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

onin24eagle said:


> If you keep your HR10-250 for OTA, do you have to keep it activated at D*? How will it get guide data etc. if not hooked up to satellite?


I will not keep it activated, as I am getting another HR-20/21 but I will keep it hooked up to a satellite line to get the guide and then just make a custom channel list to get the OTA's. It won't record but is should still pause and have 2 buffers for football!


----------



## Rannyk (Aug 24, 2005)

Downloaded 6.3e from the phone line last week and have had no problems with rebooting. Until I did it was happening every day, more that once and I think always on CBS. The set was either watching CBS live or recording a CBS program.
Lots of helpful information from this site - especially for someone who isn't into this technology. 
Thanks to everyone for all the input.
Without the info I was being forced into getting DTV's recorder. May have to eventually if I want to get more HD.
I assume TIVO is at the end of the line with DTV - Is that true? I heard until 09 sometime.


----------



## gr00vie (Mar 17, 2005)

I just had my first reboot happen since i upgraded to 6.3e on sat. It happend at almost exactly 6:00 pm pacific time. I dont think the tuners were set to a CBS channel so I dont know if its related. It was recording MythBusters on the one we were watchin but I dont know what it was set to on the other tunner.

This is getting old.


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

Add my hat to the ring of HR10-250 reboots while accessing CBS OTA. Watching the Colts/Pats games Sunday was nearly impossible as both units rebooted five times simultaneously!!

One unit has been running 6.3c for over a year; the other 6.3D installed by InstantHotcake in mid-August after a drive failure. Both hacked via Zipper (because it's easier than doing it manually!!) Neither showed 6.3e in mfs but enabling a daily call via network and making the call got it on both.

On Monday, I followed Markis' instructions and successfully upgraded both while maintaining their hacks. Since then, neither has rebooted despite recording 8 CBS HD shows!!

If you decide to do the upgrade manually, be sure to read through all the steps and be sure you understand them before attempting it.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

I have the protection plan and I called up directv to complain about the reboots and was told that I needed a new receiver. They are sending a replacement (HR20 or HR21) and told me they didn't want the HR10-250 so I should just keep the old receiver. If someone comes up with a definitive cure for the rebooting, i'll move it back into the mix.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

stevel said:


> Well, then maybe you should learn for yourself what these scripts are doing, as they are based on work that was developed by various hobbyists and the information and tools are available for free through the forums at deal database dot com. You will need to take the time to collect the information and understand the steps, but the reward is that when something goes wrong, you'll be far better equipped to resolve it on your own.
> 
> FWIW, I just updated my HR10 from 6.3c to 6.3e and preserved all my networking features. I have never used ptvnet.


hey thanks for the lecture Dad!

I expect support from a product I spend $40 on.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Robert Spalding said:


> hey thanks for the lecture Dad!
> 
> I expect support from a product I spend $40 on.


Get over yourself. I saw no lecture, looked like someone being helpful to me.

If you expect support I suggest you research what you are purchasing a little more before spending your hard earned cash.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Robert Spalding said:


> I upgraded to 6.3e with the ptvnet upgrade disc but now I've lost network access to my Tivo, what the hell happened?


Now that 6.3e is installed, pull the drive and boot to the ptvnet cd. because you are using the hr10-250:

Allow your PTVnet/PTVnetHD CD to boot normally and at the first prompt, type:

ctrl-c

which will interrupt and abort the normal PTVnet execution. Then type:

PTVnet force

This will "force" the installation of the drivers in spite of the fact that the software version is not recognized.

hit enter and follow the prompts.

Hope this helps


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Robert Spalding said:


> hey thanks for the lecture Dad!
> 
> I expect support from a product I spend $40 on.


I suppose you would, so why don't you gripe to whoever sold it to you rather than trying to get free support here?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

stevel said:


> I suppose you would, so why don't you gripe to whoever sold it to you rather than trying to get free support here?


According to the earlier post which you respondewd to with a gratuitous lecture, he did gripe/post to the forums supporting the software. He came here because some of the community are helpful and friendly rather than critical and superior.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

poppagene said:


> According to the earlier post which you respondewd to with a gratuitous lecture, he did gripe/post to the forums supporting the software. He came here because some of the community are helpful and friendly rather than critical and superior.


So he bought crap from someone who doesn't support it? So did I. Then I took Stevel's advice and learned how to do it myself. BTW, Instantcake is worth $20 if you can't get a good image any other way. (Best way is to do your own backups.) PTVNet didn't work for me, and there is no support. BTW, if you really don't want to do it yourself look around here. There are free scripts out there that really do work. (My lips are zipped.)


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

tucsonbill said:


> So he bought crap from someone who doesn't support it? So did I. Then I took Stevel's advice and learned how to do it myself. BTW, Instantcake is worth $20 if you can't get a good image any other way. (Best way is to do your own backups.) PTVNet didn't work for me, and there is no support. BTW, if you really don't want to do it yourself look around here. There are free scripts out there that really do work. (My lips are zipped.)


i'm guessing that your post puts you squarely in the "critical and superior" rather than "friendly and helpful" side of the tivo community.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

Man after reading the last bit of this thread I had to double check which forum I was on.....


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm still on 6.3a, and had rebooting problems with sat NY CBS-HD all last week.

However, last night, I was able to record the whole 3-hour primetime block with no reboots.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

> _Originally Posted by bsnelson_
> So, has ANYONE had a 6.3e box that did the rebooting thing?


My stock HR20 updated itself to 6.3e a couple of weeks ago. Yesterday it rebooted itself. I don't know what channels were tuned in.

Versions .3c and .3d also rebooted themselves about once every two or three weeks.


----------



## moab747 (Jul 10, 2003)

I am running 6.3d and am having the reboot problem also. 
It's interesting about the possible link with CBS. 
Has anyone had a problem with FF on CBS OTA? 
The first FF tick plays for 2 sec then freezes. 
If I advance to the second or third tick it works normally. 
Only does it on CBS.


----------



## alleymon (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine reboots every time a certain Amazing Race commercial comes on either of the tuners. EVERY TIME... I'm going to have to video tape this, since the TiVo won't capture it


----------



## dilbongo (Nov 11, 2007)

alleymon said:


> Mine reboots every time a certain Amazing Race commercial comes on either of the tuners. EVERY TIME... I'm going to have to video tape this, since the TiVo won't capture it


SAME THING! I SWEAR it is only during Amazing Race Ads!


----------



## alleymon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nobody believes me so I'm sitting in front of the NFL coverage right now with my camera waiting for another ad.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Now a new issue. O did a manual 6.3e upgrade after thid reboot thing blew up a few weeks ago, and life was good, until yesterday. Now my HR10 reboots every couple of hours or so. The loogs look indicate a phone issue:

TVERR log before last reboot.

Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: pack 6.3e-01-2 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: 0x009065fc 0x00904608 0x00bf83d8 0x008cfb08 0x008cf744 0x008ca094 0x008c9cbc 0x008c983c 0x008c8dfc 0x00944afc 0x00472720 0x00ef5ef8 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a60b58 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c684 0x02a3c56c 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity DialRequest <215>: unexpected signal 10
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 10
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) Activity DialRequest[215]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

KERNEL log before latest reboot.

Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: build b-firefly-takehome @271396 2007.07.30-0810 release-mips [] 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: pack 6.3e-01-2 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: 0x009065fc 0x00904608 0x00bf83d8 0x008cfb08 0x008cf744 0x008ca094 0x008c9cbc 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: 0x008c983c 0x008c8dfc 0x00944afc 0x00472720 0x00ef5ef8 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a298cc 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a60b58 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c684 0x02a3c56c 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: 
Nov 13 03:29:03 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity DialRequest <215>: unexpected signal 10

I can cause a reboot by either "Make a call to the DVR service now" or "Make a test call now". I have the unit set to use the network for calls.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

louiss3000 said:


> I have the unit set to use the network for calls.


I am very doubtful of that. I have never heard of the DirecTV TiVos being able to use the network for the "calls". This could be done back when there were hacks to run 4.0 on DTiVos but my own experience and that of others is that anything one does to have the calls made over the network is ignored. Hacked boxes probably shouldn't call anyway - why does yours?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Since he as access to the logs he obviously has it hacked for "network dial." All my HR10's have used my internet connection (when I want it to) for years to dial out. In fact, if you patch Tivoapp with the HMO/HME patch there is even a menu option to allow Network Dial and to setup the IP addresses.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4419780&&#post4419780



stevel said:


> I am very doubtful of that. I have never heard of the DirecTV TiVos being able to use the network for the "calls". This could be done back when there were hacks to run 4.0 on DTiVos but my own experience and that of others is that anything one does to have the calls made over the network is ignored. Hacked boxes probably shouldn't call anyway - why does yours?


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

The reason I mentioned the network dial, is I'm wondering if something in 6.3e chokes on it. I was at 6.3c for some time with no issues. I have fakecall installed, with the 'Enhamcement' scripts, but I did notice the unit trying to call when 6.3c was running. The call routes are blocked, so the call fails. I'm just lost / frustrated on this one. I've never been plagued with any of the issues expressed so vocally here, and the other board. I attribute that to the knowledge gained here over the years....


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

OK, I removed the ,#401 from the dial prefix as a test. Now I can complete a test call and a 'Connect to the DVR service' call without a reboot. 

Remembering that I do have the 'DebugBoard-true' set, the call still goes through the network rather that the landline number. This behavior is unlike 6.3c, where the ,#401 dial prefix was required for a network call.

Either way, 6.3e does not seem to like the ,#401 prefix from 'back in the day'


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

louiss3000 said:


> OK, I removed the ,#401 from the dial prefix as a test. Now I can complete a test call and a 'Connect to the DVR service' call without a reboot.
> 
> Remembering that I do have the 'DebugBoard-true' set, the call still goes through the network rather that the landline number. This behavior is unlike 6.3c, where the ,#401 dial prefix was required for a network call.
> 
> Either way, 6.3e does not seem to like the ,#401 prefix from 'back in the day'


If you had the network call in effect when you upgraded from 6.3c to 6.3e, it was disabled. You can reinstall whatever networking scripts worked in 6.3c for 6.3e and you should be able to have tivo call through the internet.

For the record, I have a HR10-250 on 6.3e and a DSR6000 on 3.5 and both call out through the network. The DSR6000 uses a 9th Tee turbonet and the HR10-250 uses a Netgear FA120. Neither has ever been hacked to run 4.0 software.

edit: both use the ,#401 prefix


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually, I don't want or need it to call. I can't really remember why it was in there, likely I just had to see if it would work. Anyway, after I removed the ,#401, no more reboots. Now I just have the local number, but 'DebugBoard=true' is still set, and I see it call through the network if I force a call. I might get brave and try it again, but the WAF is pretty low these days.

FWIW, it just did another reboot, the logs became huge with several hundred lines occurring within the same 3 second period. I'll try to sort that out and post the results.


----------



## AustinJerry (Nov 7, 2001)

I have also been experiencing random reboots on my HR10 for the past several months. During this period of instability, I upgraded my system to an HR20, but opted to keep the HR10 because I am a long-time TiVo fanatic. My problem now seems to be resolved, and the HR10 is now stable. Here is my saga:
-	Upgraded both hard drives to 500GB Seagate DB35s to give me 1TB of storage, and to rule out the hard drives as a cause of my issues. Purchased InstantCake ver 6.3c from http://www.DVRupgrade.com, so everything started from fresh. (Thanks, DVRupgrade, for a great product!).
-	Unfortunately, the HR10 continued to reboot periodically. I was expecting a software update to 6.3d, but couldnt make it happen, regardless of what I tried.
-	Downloaded an updated InstantCake, this time ver 6.3d, which was made available free of charge to customers who had purchased 6.3c. Installed 6.3d (painful because I had to re-do all the seasons passes again).
-	Still no relief. Reboots were happening on a daily basis, sometimes 2-3 times a day, and frequently right in the middle of recording. Thank goodness for the HR20I had been recording key programs on both devices for quite some time as a safeguard.
-	Decided to try an upgraded power supply, which I ordered from http://www.Weaknees.com. Installation was simple. However, the HR10 continued to reboot randomly!
-	Finally, software ver 6.3e downloaded! Since then, the system has been rock-solid for several weeks. Based on this, I would conclude that the problem had been software all along.
I love my Hr10, and intend to keep using it for OTA recordings until it dies. Now that the new HR21 has removed the OTA recording capability, the HR10 continues to be an essential component.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Been experiencing spontanious reboots the last two weeks. On 6.3e-01-2-357. (  Another just now! ) Some recordings are stuttering during playback while others are not. When the stuttering starts the reboot is close behind. Sometimes we'll come home and it will be stuck on a gray screen. Then it's unplug time.

Will probably try to watch what recordings we have and do a clear & delete. That helped last time. Hard drive replacement is not an option. Once the HR10 goes we will be looking for a change from DirecTV.


----------



## AustinJerry (Nov 7, 2001)

Georgemoe,

My problem cleared after two events: 1) replaced the power supply, and 2) 6.03e installed. It's possible that the power supply was the factor that eliminated the re-boots. If you have a strong desire to keep your HR10, you might consider replacing the power supply as a last resort. It's a simple fix, and costs approximately $70.

Jerry


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

georgemoe said:


> Been experiencing spontanious reboots the last two weeks. On 6.3e-01-2-357. (  Another just now! ) Some recordings are stuttering during playback while others are not. When the stuttering starts the reboot is close behind. Sometimes we'll come home and it will be stuck on a gray screen. Then it's unplug time.
> 
> Will probably try to watch what recordings we have and do a clear & delete. That helped last time. Hard drive replacement is not an option. Once the HR10 goes we will be looking for a change from DirecTV.


These are not symptoms of the "need to upgrade to 6.3e" issue; it's a dying drive. I'd put money on it.

Brad


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Thanks for the responses above.

I may or may not take a chance on replacing the drive. I did add a 2nd drive with a 9th Tee kit on an old S1. I actually have one of those 5yr extended warranties when I bought the 10-250. Not sure how those work and how much of a hassle it would be. Love the HD Tivo but I may just decommision it and use it as an expensive OTA tuner down the road at some point.

At this point I'm kind of tired of the failed DTV hardware, signal issues, and 2 yr commitment every time you activate or replace something.

Been watching the Comcast / Mot / Tivo rollout threads and will probably move to that at some point. Yes, a new set of headaches possibly but I'll take the chance.


----------



## AustinJerry (Nov 7, 2001)

Well, IMHO I see far too many issues in this forum attributed to failing hard drives. In my ten years of having TiVo DVR's, I have had only one failed hard drive (on my old SAT T-60).

If you read my previous post, I recently installed two new Seagate DB35's, and had re-imaged twice. Clearly, the frequent re-boots had nothing to do with the hard drives.

Jerry


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

AustinJerry said:


> Well, IMHO I see far too many issues in this forum attributed to failing hard drives. In my ten years of having TiVo DVR's, I have had only one failed hard drive (on my old SAT T-60).
> 
> If you read my previous post, I recently installed two new Seagate DB35's, and had re-imaged twice. Clearly, the frequent re-boots had nothing to do with the hard drives.
> 
> Jerry


Well, I did read your previous posts, but BSNelson's response was to someone else whose problem doesn't seem to be the reboot issue many of us have experienced due to software. I've never had a hard drive fail in my HR10s either, but drives do fail. My first try would be to reimage. Don't know why, but one of my units flaked out last week. Never rebooted, but just crashed repeatedly and finally wouldn't even reboot. Pulled the drive and reimaged and everything seems hunky dory. We'll see.


----------



## Hatman (Sep 4, 2007)

My unit's problem is a little different from what I have read here. It starts to reboot but, just as it starts to acquire information from the satellite, it goes back to the "Welcome Powering Up" screen and then starts through the cycle again. It will do this sometimes for hours before it completes the reboot process.

Can someone help?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just saw this thread and had to add that since most people report problems i'll report relative lack thereof

stock 3.1 machine rarely reboots as does the 6.3e machine with a 30 hr weaknees drive in it. I've had the occasional glitch but nothing with any regularity thankfully. I do wish i could get rid of the broken 1x ff bug where it freezes on some OTA stations


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

newsposter said:


> just saw this thread and had to add that since most people report problems i'll report relative lack thereof
> 
> stock 3.1 machine rarely reboots as does the 6.3e machine with a 30 hr weaknees drive in it. I've had the occasional glitch but nothing with any regularity thankfully. I do wish i could get rid of the broken 1x ff bug where it freezes on some OTA stations


Still going through the reboots here. And I've noticed above we are having the same 1X FF bug. Thanks for the info newsposter. My wife is watching something now that she tried to FF through and the freezes started. This happened twice and now after the reboots she is watching it without error but cannot touch FF. Plays fine. So this now leads me to believe it might not be the hard drive. We'll see.

She has tonight to watch about 6 hours of pre-recorded shows she wants to watch. Tomorrow AM I'm doing a clear and delete in hopes that it might help the issues.

I'll report back.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

keep track of what stations do the 1xff. In my circumstance cw and cbs are in the same building in philly so i guess they use the same equipment or whatever is causing this problem. I doubt it's something they will ever do anything about, as i'd had the issue for over a year, but at least it's fun to narrow it down. 

I could transfer the cbs and cw passes to my 3.1 machine but what fun would that be


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Thanks Newsposter. The first time the freezing started, we noticed it was on OTA channels. Started recording on the NY HD stations that were waivered for us and all seemed ok. Not looking that way now.

After a reboot, live TV whether OTA or DirecTV is fine. Try to playback a recording and the freezing starts. Previously once the freezing started it would go into a reboot automatically. Now I have to force it.

So I forced a reboot three times this AM hoping the wife could finish playback of three shows. Could not get through any of the recordings.

Just started the Clear & Delete process. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Clear & Delete finished yesterday. I was worried about some comments I've seen about 24+ hr C&D drills. I was out a good part of the day yesterday but can say mine took 6 hrs or less.

Guided setup no problem just had to call D* to restablish my locals. This morning a good part of the guide data is present and was able to replace about 6 Season passes.

We'll see how these early recordings react to playback tonight.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i forgot to say that i deleted all SP before i did CD as i heard it was better/quicker


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

newsposter said:


> i forgot to say that i deleted all SP before i did CD as i heard it was better/quicker


Great tip if I need to try this again.


----------

